# External hdd log in error message



## joeyeatsfruit2 (Jun 3, 2020)

*EXTERNAL HDD: *
- no OS
- encrypted with Luks

I went to open my ext hdd and typed the following command: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda /name" and got the following, troubling message: "WARNING: Locking directory /run/cryptsetup is missing".

I did not continue. I have been using my ext hdd everyday with no message like this before.

Can someone decrypt this message for me?
Thanks.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

*I never used Luks before *but there must be some passphrase that got generated when you first encrypted the drive, try that, the disk might get decrypted. I hope you have a backup of the data.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a 7 year old thread so I have no idea if the links work.
https://superuser.com/questions/584...mes-encrypted-with-luks-dm-crypt-from-windows

and a 2 year olf thread
https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...t-a-luks-encrypted-partition-to-recover-files


----------

